# how much $ to start to a saltwater tank?



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

how much money am i looking at to start a 10gal saltwater tank? i already have everything i would need if it were a freshwater tank. how much to maintain it?

how much money to start a 30g salt if i already have everything to start it if it were freshwater? how muh to maintain it?

thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I will just say saltwater is lots different than fresh... do some reading and you should prob plan to find a return pump and overflow box, and using the 10 gal as a sump and the 30 gal as a display... most filtration for FW is worthless in SW without high modification and you cant really keep many fish in a 10 gal, and you didnt specify your plans (fish only, FOWLR, super mini reef) for the future. so its hard to say cost wise...

i could easily spend 1500$ setting up a 30 or 40gal... and that would be startup cost alone without livestock


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

what no way, im not spending that much. of course i would fish in it


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

n3p said:


> what no way, im not spending that much. of course i would fish in it


I said you _could _spend that much.... Well, the "cheapest" way I see for a FOWLR (fish only with live rock): A bucket of salt (50-70$) Live rock is 5-10$ per lb (enough to seed the base rock), and base (dry) rock ...you will need enough to fill your sump with rubble, and display to your liking...Sand, an overflow box (20$ used is what i paid for my old one) a return pump, and your existing heater if its reliable... If you shop around thats a couple hundred $, and you would be ready to add fish after your cycle...

Saltwater isnt a "cheap" hobby, and cutting corners in the beginning will only cost your more money in the long run... do your research and you should quickly pick it up...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

n3p, based on some of the deals you've tried to get in the past in the Classifieds and the amounts which you've deemed too high, you are not someone who should do saltwater. You're not going to enjoy it trying to skimp like you have a tendency to like to do, and you're also probably going to want to start on a bigger tank than what you're currently considering, as I'd recommend a larger tank for starting in SW--more cost.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Do a FOWL setup to keep cost down.....Could be done for pretty cheap in the lower 48....But anyway one looks at it-It's going to be alot more exspensive to go the salt route.....The rewards though far out weigh the learning curve.....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I sort of agree, AK, but your idea of cheap is clearly not his idea of cheap--it would probably fit into his idea of expensive. There are somewhat significant recurring costs with the test kits and the salt (though buying in bulk would reduce the long-term cost), but the problem I see is the initial outlay--the skimmer and live rock would both be incredibly helpful, but a new tank and a new stand would also be among his best bets because I don't recommend that someone learn on such a small tank...and that means new lights and possibly new powerheads, et cetera. Plus, a college student probably shouldn't get into saltwater unless they have a stable home for a few years, because it would be a PITA to tear down every so often and set back up.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> I sort of agree, AK, but your idea of cheap is clearly not his idea of cheap--it would probably fit into his idea of expensive. There are somewhat significant recurring costs with the test kits and the salt (though buying in bulk would reduce the long-term cost), but the problem I see is the initial outlay--the skimmer and live rock would both be incredibly helpful, but a new tank and a new stand would also be among his best bets because I don't recommend that someone learn on such a small tank...and that means new lights and possibly new powerheads, et cetera. Plus, a college student probably shouldn't get into saltwater unless they have a stable home for a few years, because it would be a PITA to tear down every so often and set back up.


Well said-
I didn't think about the hole college situation either------that would make things alot harder then in the long run I would assume.....

Alot to think about before one makes the jump....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

it really depends on what type of set up you want but i would say between 50 - 75 $ a gallon for a reef (or more) for a fowlr 15 - 30 $ a gallon or more.

i really dont see the point in a fish only saltwater tank less then at least a 55 gallon tank. plus with a smaller tank you can have a nice reef with out spending a fortune


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

so your saying you need a wetdry filter for all saltwater tanks? no canister or HOB filter?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

n3p said:


> so your saying you need a wetdry filter for all saltwater tanks? no canister or HOB filter?


basically yes, even small self contained nano tanks use a similar type of filtration... not a canister or HOB style thats made for freshwater... they will lead to nothing but problems in the future unless you clean them 10x as often as you normally should in FW, and it will limit what you can keep in the tank severely


----------



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

Just saw this on eBay....It might give you some kind of a idea of what it will cost to keep it running good and keeping your fish alive :nod:

item #110357800773

I was thinking of making one myself







...LW....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Piranha Madness said:


> Just saw this on eBay....It might give you some kind of a idea of what it will cost to keep it running good and keeping your fish alive :nod:
> 
> item #110357800773
> 
> ...


That seems over-priced to me... the skimmer is 185 new with some on ebay slightly used for 45$, and the UV you could get for 150, thats prob what he paid new for everything... and really the UV isnt necessary, it would be nice to turn on if you needed it but not something to run full time... 
A skimmer is the cornerstone of your system, so really if you have to build a sump now, and save for a while it would be advised to save up for the best skimmer you can afford... like i said watch for a used one on ebay! AND NO SEACLONE skimmers... they are junk, i had one on my first 55... would have rather put that 80$ towards a better skimmer and waited a month! My skimmer really broke my wallet, keeping me from one more cool thing like a controller, or tunze setup but its SO worth it.... One option would be to get a used skimmer for 50$ on ebay and in a year, when your tank is "matured" you could upgrade it!

Buy a good used skimmer, the 10$ overflow box, and a 50$ max price used tank that you could add 2 baffles in... you have a 5x better setup than a wet/dry made for bio-balls with UV, and it would cost 150$ or less if you really watched for some deals!

Like i said i have 2 used mag drive (a 10 and 12 i think?) pumps that need a new impeller...

Ill check out ebay, and my craigs list just to see what i could put together a bomb little sump for! Did you ever figure out what dimensions you can fit under your stand?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

If money is an object this hobby isn’t for you- even a 10 gallon is expensive to maintain. Although people will say that you don’t need a skimmer I will disagree with that- it will be the heart of your system so get a good one! I suggest you do a lot of reading before you get started.


----------

